# Damage to Quad from Plowing?



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys I'm going to start to do some plowing with my Honda Rincon 650. I am getting a center mount with warn plow. I will probably be plowign anywhere from 4" to up to a foot and a half (some powder some wet). We only get about 2-3 good snow storms a year and durign each snow storm i will only be plwoing driveways around my neightboorhood. no more than 15 driveways a storm (most likely 5-10).

so thats anywhere from 10-30 driveways a year. 

do you guys think i will damage my quad at all under NORMAL PLOWING USE? by that i mean like not accidently hitting a curb at 15 mph with the plow and stuff. i mean just pushing that snow and plowing up the snow banks.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

won't hurt it a bit. I was blasting 2ft of snow on 300ft driveways. On one drive it was gravel. I hit a rut while moving at a good speed and folded the blade and kicked the back of the ATV up in the air. I was doing a handstand on the handlebars! I thought it folded the push tubes but after I got my feet on the ground again, no damage at all. That's when I lost the keys for the first time on the PP. Luckily I found them.


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just plow in low range 4wd and you'll be fine. There's no difference between plowing wear and tear and playing in the mud type of wear and tear. Have fun!


----------



## ferrari4756 (Dec 26, 2009)

okay awsome guys thnks! what if i dont have a low range 4wd, just general 4wd? just keep it in low gears?


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

4wd, ESP and 1st gear. You will be fine with that. Make sure you let the Rincon warm up good before you start, at least 5 minutes.


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

*front mount?*

I ordered a front mount warn system (54") for my 07 Honda Rancher 2wd ans while it's being shipped I went to a quad dealer to look at the mounting.

The dealer had no front mounts on the floor and when I asked about them he said they don't suggest them to customers anymore because they mount to the A-arm bolts and can damage the frames if you hit anything, like a curb. (they stocked cyclone)

Has anyone plowed with the front mount system and other then a pain to mount is there any worry or danger of damage?

I've found salesman at dealers are not a good source of reliable information..


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

07Rancher;928020 said:


> I ordered a front mount warn system (54") for my 07 Honda Rancher 2wd ans while it's being shipped I went to a quad dealer to look at the mounting.
> 
> The dealer had no front mounts on the floor and when I asked about them he said they don't suggest them to customers anymore because they mount to the A-arm bolts and can damage the frames if you hit anything, like a curb. (they stocked cyclone)
> 
> ...


I have the 60" front mount from Warn on a 2005 Brute Force 750. I don't know how it mounts to the Honda, but mine does not use the A-arms.... it bolts where the factory bumper bolts to, and uses 2 U-bolts on the front frame area....

I suppose the honda could be different tho


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

the dealer was saying the Cyclone blades mount on the A-arms bolts and implied that they all do, which isn't the case. 

How much plowing have you done with yours front mount plow and could frame damage be an issue?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Pjslawncare1;927962 said:


> Just plow in low range 4wd and you'll be fine. There's no difference between plowing wear and tear and playing in the mud type of wear and tear. Have fun!


i really wish that was true......but for trucks or atv's it is DEFINITELY not. MUD is way softer than curbs..


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

07Rancher;928169 said:


> the dealer was saying the Cyclone blades mount on the A-arms bolts and implied that they all do, which isn't the case.
> 
> How much plowing have you done with yours front mount plow and could frame damage be an issue?


I've done a couple storms now as that's all the snow we've had since I got the plow installed. I really dont see much damage coming from the front mount itself. It connects exactly where the bumper does so its made to be able to take a good whack or two and the two tubes the U-bolts are on are rather thick.

The plate itself looks pretty strong and I've hit a couple banks with decent momentum and nothing seems wrong yet. Again, its hard to tell long term since the front mount is still relatively new.


----------



## 07Rancher (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't plan to plow crazy with this thing mainly because it's a 2wd unit. I'll do a dozen driveways after each good snow, if I'm lucky.

But I don't want to worry about bending my frame:crying:, if that's the case I'll get the belly mount before I start the install.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've never used a front mount, always belly mount. I've hit more then plenty of things with the blade on our 01 yamaha wolverine. Never had damage to anything. Fastest I've gotten while plowing is 3rd gear so probably 25mph? I'm just glad I knew there was nothing to hit in the driveway.


----------

